# Firefox > "Link im neuen Fenster öffnen" automatisch im neuen Tab



## dshock (31. Januar 2005)

Hiho zusammen!

Was muss ich einstellen, damit mein Firefox Browser neue Fenster nicht in neuen Fenstern, sondern in einem neuen Tab öffnet.
Also wenn ich [Shift] + [left Click] sich kein neues Fenster, sondern ein neues Tab öffnet!?


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## hpvw (1. Februar 2005)

Evtl. geht das mit einem PlugIn, mit dem "nackten" FF habe ich das auch noch nicht geschafft.
Ansonsten öffnet aber die mittlere Maustaste in einem neuen Tab, wenn man dieser nicht, wie ich, schon eine andere Funktion (im OS) zugewiesen hat.


----------



## fhr (1. Februar 2005)

Halt doch die [Strg] Taste beim klicken gedrückt.


----------



## hpvw (1. Februar 2005)

fhr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Halt doch die [Strg] Taste beim klicken gedrückt.


Das ist ja mal 'ne Alternative, ich möchte wetten, das hätte ich in der Hilfe lesen können.
Danke.

Hoffentlich besteht dshock nicht auf Shift    

Gruß hpvw


----------

